# iPod Classic



## iRob1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi,

I've had a look around and tried to find the answer to my question, however I can't find one specific enough to what I need so here goes:

- I have an iPod Classic original, and it's worked fine since I bought it. I have changed laptops in the time I've had it, and I decided as my iTunes was in such a mess on the old laptop, I'd simply start again and re-organise everything, then re-sync my iPod (i.e. I was quite happy to delete all original content on the iPod and start again, as I have all music stored on the PC).

When I had sorted out my iTunes and synced the iPod, it asked me if I wanted to erase all songs on the iPod and re-sync, so this was ideal! I did this, and it started syncing no problem, got about half way through. Then it encountered a problem transferring a song and it got jammed. It ended up with an error message saying the iPod might be corrupted, even though the iPod was working fine (although admittedly with only a few songs on it due to the interruption!).

iTunes (version 10) wouldn't even access it anymore, so I ended up having to format it on Windows (7), and then finally iTunes allowed me to restore it. So it's now a fully functioning iPod which has been put back to factory settings, however the issue I'm having is that iTunes is still refusing to recognize it without telling me it's corrupted! The reason my question differs from others is that the Internet seems awash with people wanting to recover their songs without hitting restore, but this really isn't an issue for me, I just want to be able to start again and have iTunes recognize it properly!

Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated, the iPod itself seems fine. Thanks!


----------

